# 12' Fiberglass Tri-hull Columbian Conversion



## LMBDave (Feb 11, 2011)

So after having very little luck finding a good aluminum boat for my project, i decided to go with the next best thing i could find and that was this 12' fiberglass columbian. Its much heavier than an aluminum jon boat, but it is VERY stable in the water, much more stable than the 1236 jon i had. Anyway, i'll post some pics now and ill keep posting as the project progresses. 

Here is when i first brought it home.











Start the painting process. (Masked off the side molding with playing cards, ive used playing cards to mask a lot of my past projects, mainly wheels.)















Interior paint finished. (I used a heavy duty floor surface paint, similar to bed liner paint.)










I was going to use this cooler as a livewell, but as u can see, it was a little too big...ok it was WAY too big.










Building the framing for the deck. (I used 2x3's...not quite as heavy as 2x4's, but not as flimsy as 2x2's)



































The reason why i decided to frame it the way i did was because i didnt want to bolt anything to the boat and i wanted everything to be easily removable.





Thats all the pics i have for now. Keep checking in for updates.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 12, 2011)

Battery box fits perfect





Started the actual decking










Might use this 23gal recycling box for the livewell


----------



## stone4140 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just purchased my first aluminum boat. But I have fished for many years from a 13ft fiberglass boat and it treated me very well. It was very stable especially after I decked it, the extra weight worked as a ballast. And and I never had to worry about leaks like I do now. But the weight is the major reason I switched. I like having outboards I can work on so getting into 40+ hp motors isn't my thing at this point. What motor are you going to put on that rig. It looks like it will be a great platform for a couple guys and even though its heavier I bet you will still be able to sneak into some pretty shallow water with that hull. Being as heavy as a car never stopped me from stirring up some muck  There is a fiberglass section on here with some modded boats I linked mine but there is one called bumble bee or something like that which is kinda like your boat..

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6457


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 23, 2011)

New pics, almost done with the interior.





















Starting carpet




































Finished carpet


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Ugh, stupid photobucket. Anybody know of a better photo hosting website?


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the one I use.
Hasn't caused me any trouble.
https://www.myhostedpics.com/


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 1, 2011)

pictures are back up and running!


----------



## mtnwkr (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks great so far... Was that your livingston I saw on Craigslist a bit ago? Nice to see someone else representing the northwest!


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Mar 2, 2011)

wow im so proud for you! mod looks great hey i live in spokane im reppin the northwest also.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice. Lots of compartments.

Recycled recycle bin! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks awesome man, gonna be a sweet ride. i know you are going all electric, but what is the HP capacity of that hull?


----------



## raven174us (Mar 2, 2011)

Man props! That's some great work. You'll have to post pics from the water.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 2, 2011)

mtnwkr said:


> Looks great so far... Was that your livingston I saw on Craigslist a bit ago? Nice to see someone else representing the northwest!




Yah that was my livingston...Still got it, ive had lots of interest, and a lot of people e-mailing telling me how cool it is, but no serious buyers yet. That livingston is SO much fun, people dont know what theyre missing.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 2, 2011)

aluminumboatlover said:


> wow im so proud for you! mod looks great hey i live in spokane im reppin the northwest also.



Right on! Thanks man!


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 2, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Looks awesome man, gonna be a sweet ride. i know you are going all electric, but what is the HP capacity of that hull?



I believe it rated for 15hp, but its been reenforced so who knows? I'm probably gonna be looking for a 7-10 horse for it. All electric worked alright last year, but i need something thats gonna get me across the lake without wasting too much daylight.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 2, 2011)

raven174us said:


> Man props! That's some great work. You'll have to post pics from the water.



Oh yah! count on it!


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 2, 2011)

PartsMan said:


> Very nice. Lots of compartments.
> 
> Recycled recycle bin! :mrgreen:



Havent decided if im actually going to be using that recycle bin, i keep going back and forth. I like it becuase its 22 gallons, it fits in that space and its got a lid that has a smaller opening in the front...The things i dont like about it are; its taller than the decking, and its not strong enough to stand on...and no built drink holders. Ugh i dunno, the whole livewell situation is frustrating to me.


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Nice build! - good to see another Washingtonian on the site. 

If you ever fish the NW portion of the state, drop me a line. 
You may also bee interested in a new electric only bass club that started up this year. https://www.pondjumperz.com . The focus is on tournament bass fishing for us lower budget guys. :LOL2:


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 3, 2011)

SkagBass said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Nice build! - good to see another Washingtonian on the site.
> 
> ...



I live in tacoma area, so the NW lakes and ponds are my expertise! I'm gonna check out the club for sure, sounds like its right up my alley. Thanks! 

What are your favorite lakes to fish here? if u want to keep that secret i understand, i dont normally like to tell people my honey holes either. But my favorite lakes in my area are American Lake, Lake Louise, Waghop, Chambers Lake, Saint Clair and Ohop.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats your floor width on that dude?


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 4, 2011)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Whats your floor width on that dude?



52" :mrgreen:


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 4, 2011)

LMBDave said:


> SkagBass said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...




Dave, 

The club will be at Cabelas this weekend for the Captain Day's promotion they are having. If you get a chance swing by and talk to some of the members. I will be there all day Sunday.

I am up north so I fish Whatcom, Skagit and Snohomish county lakes a lot. I have never fished American, I will have to hit you up on some info before the club has our tourney there this year [-o<


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 4, 2011)

SkagBass said:


> LMBDave said:
> 
> 
> > SkagBass said:
> ...




We'll see about that, if i join the club then those secrets stay with me, I'd love to win a tourney my first time out. American Lake is my best producer of BIG fish. Check out my fishing pics from last summer, click the link in my signature. Most of those fish were caught out of American. If we go fish together sometime maybe ill let u in on some of the secrets.


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 7, 2011)

I see how it is. I understand, but remember, what comes around goes around. Or in this case, what doesn't come around, doesn't go around :LOL2:

Drop me a line if you have questions about the club.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 9, 2011)

SkagBass said:


> I see how it is. I understand, but remember, what comes around goes around. Or in this case, what doesn't come around, doesn't go around :LOL2:
> 
> Drop me a line if you have questions about the club.



ill tell u the only thing u really need to know about that lake, Craws. Thats the secret weapon. Simple, but they are the only lures that really produce quality fish in that lake. Every once in a while ull get something on a drop shot, but the smallies in american lake primarily eat off the bottom, so crawling a craw is ur best bet.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 10, 2011)

So i had all my stuff bought and ready to go for my livewell, paid like $35 bucks for all the pvc, fitting, hoses and pump...but then the other day i went to Wholesale sports in Federal Way, and i came accross this kit that made my life way easier...and it was only $32.99! So i went and returned all of that other stuff and bought this:







here it is thrown in my "Recycled" Recycle Bin :mrgreen: 






I think thats gonna work!


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yah, for all you bass fishermen out there, i came across an excellent deal on ebay. Everybody needs bluegill colored cranks. got this 5 pack for $13!






Here's the link to their ebay store so u can take advantage of all the good deals.

https://stores.ebay.com/Born-To-Fish-LLC?_rdc=1

Here's a link to the bluegill lures

https://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-5-Bluegill-Fishing-Lure-bait-tackle-4-bass-trout-/120648778387?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c173a4293#ht_5025wt_973

Be sure to click the link on the side that says Smallmouth and trout packages...ull find some sick deals in there.


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 10, 2011)

LMBDave said:


> So i had all my stuff bought and ready to go for my livewell, paid like $35 bucks for all the pvc, fitting, hoses and pump...but then the other day i went to Wholesale sports in Federal Way, and i came accross this kit that made my life way easier...and it was only $32.99! So i went and returned all of that other stuff and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice looking live-well kit. I noticed you are using a plastic container as opposed to a cooler. Do you have any concerns about heat during the summer months? Granted we do not get many of the 90+ degree days, but it is a subject that has come up at our club meetings.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 10, 2011)

yah ive gone back and forth on that issue. I want to use a cooler, but couldnt find any in the right dimensions, i decided that ill use this container for now until i can figure out a better solution. On hot days i will refill it with fresh water once an hour and i will also use ice packs to keep the water cool.


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 15, 2011)

Got my light workin!


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 15, 2011)

So on sunday i took her out for her maiden voyage...other than the rain, it was a total SUCCESS!!! She's real stable in the water, all the electrical worked properly, the livewell worked perfectly, and we caught a few fish! Just little dink rainbows, but i was still stoked!


----------



## LMBDave (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally got a trailer for my boat! Its manufacture date is 1961! she's an oldie but a good. Got the trailer with a really nice 12' Aluminum Smokercraft for a pretty good deal. Smokercraft is up for sale if anybody in my area is interested. $400 to TB member.

Here's my boat on the trailer











Here's the smokercraft that came with the trailer


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 3, 2011)

First bass caught on my boat

March 31st, 2011 
Trout Lake, Edgewood Wa

3lb 8oz 






Second Bass caught on my boat

April 2nd, 2011
Chamber Lake, Lacey Wa

3lb 2oz





Watch the video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXfD13jnZGA


----------



## pepperrocks (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome looking rig, I lived Federal Way for a year. I really enjoyed all the small public lakes that were around there. Keep up the good work on your builds.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 6, 2011)

pepperrocks said:


> Awesome looking rig, I lived Federal Way for a year. I really enjoyed all the small public lakes that were around there. Keep up the good work on your builds.



Thank u man, i built this little pond jumper specifically for all those small holes around the PNW


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is some great modding. Very nice job.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 15, 2011)

Installed a bow-mount 12v trolling motor 40lb thrust.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 15, 2011)

Painted the trailer, now she doesnt look like she was made in the 60's...even though she was. Also installed new wheels bearings, bearing buddies, new wiring and new lights.


----------



## De Hoog (Apr 16, 2011)

Really like what you did. I have a Livvy like the one in the background, but it's only 10' (actually 9'6") and a bit too small. Getting ready to sell it, but I wish I would've seen what you did so I could have at least enjoyed her a little more than I did and created more space when I got it three years ago. I will miss the stability of it though. Just picked myself up a 12' Hewes Craft to mod. You ever come over to the dry side of the state?


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 16, 2011)

This build looks great! I don't know why more of these small conversions haven't caught on here in WA. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 18, 2011)

De Hoog said:


> Really like what you did. I have a Livvy like the one in the background, but it's only 10' (actually 9'6") and a bit too small. Getting ready to sell it, but I wish I would've seen what you did so I could have at least enjoyed her a little more than I did and created more space when I got it three years ago. I will miss the stability of it though. Just picked myself up a 12' Hewes Craft to mod. You ever come over to the dry side of the state?



My livingston was my first conversion, i loved the crap out that boat, that thing was unflippable. Click the link in my signature if u want to get a better look at my livingston, it was also a 10 footer like yours. 

I havent been over to eastern wa to fish yet, but i have a few trips planned this year, starting next month hopefully, going to cali end of this month for a week lone fishing trip, im hoping to get into some serious pigs down there.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 18, 2011)

clarkbre said:


> This build looks great! I don't know why more of these small conversions haven't caught on here in WA. Keep up the good work!




I know man seriously! You can make a great little mod boat for basically no money if know where to go for materials. This boat cost me MAYBE $100 out of pocket in building materials...thats just screws, hinges, carpet, glue, paint, seat base/perch...all the wood, should have been the most expensive part but i just went to a new construction site near my house and asked the contractor if i could take some of their scrap wood, he said yah take as much as i want...so i did. I spent litterally $0 on wood.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally got my first largie of the year.

2lbs 12oz


----------



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a real nice SM! Congrats! =D>


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> That is a real nice SM! Congrats! =D>


Thats actually a LM but thank you!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2011)

My mistake....hard to tell from the pic. Guess I really wanted it to be a LM. :LOL2:


----------



## Pollution (Apr 25, 2011)

LMBDave said:


> Ugh, stupid photobucket. Anybody know of a better photo hosting website?



www.imgur.com

best photo site online.


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice job on the conversion. I had an Ozark tri-hull and it was very stable. It was very heavy but was strong in the stumps.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the project dude. good job!


----------



## marshman (Jul 5, 2013)

man i like that little skiff....who makes those or where did you get it?? just curious.... looks like a neat little boat...


----------



## LMBDave (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321296#p321296 said:


> marshman » 05 Jul 2013, 12:38[/url]"]man i like that little skiff....who makes those or where did you get it?? just curious.... looks like a neat little boat...



Its made by Columbia, there's another company called Olympian that also make a similar boat. They are all over craigslist, u can get a decent one for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice tri-hull bud. I used to have a 18 ft tri hull center console 5 years back, on the title for brand it said boat haha...so it had obviously been retitled.


----------

